# Sergei Rachmaninoff: hope to get help with the titles



## rebroff (Jul 5, 2020)

Dear all,

I recently obtained a 50 year old bootleg containing some classical songs and Russian folklore songs.
Of those songs, there are two by Rachmaninoff that I can't figure out what their titles are.

Could you please help me figuring it out by listening to samples of those 2 songs?

Here's a sample of Song 1.

And here's a sample of Song 2.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I've tried shazan, alas no luck, nevertheless, good luck with the hunt .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

rebroff said:


> And here's a sample of Song 2.


I think this is your Song 2:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> I think this is your Song 2:


You are an expert, well done:clap:
( I never saw no 2)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> You are an expert, well done:clap:
> ( I never saw no 2)


The other one is tougher, but maybe I will try tomorrow night. Way past my bedtime. It helps that I have a 3-disk set of Rachmaninoff Complete Songs to sample.


----------



## rebroff (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh wow, that is great, thank you very much! I am impressed that you were able to find/recognize this. This helps me a lot.


----------



## rebroff (Jul 5, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> The other one is tougher, but maybe I will try tomorrow night. Way past my bedtime. It helps that I have a 3-disk set of Rachmaninoff Complete Songs to sample.


You've already helped me a lot. But I hope that, in case you'd like to make the effort, are able to recognize that other one as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

rebroff said:


> You've already helped me a lot. But I hope that, in case you'd like to make the effort, are able to recognize that other one as well.


It was fun and I REALLY like that Hvorostovsky rendition! He is like the most awesome baritone I am aware of. Sad he passed away a few years ago.

#2 was easy as it opened very distinctly and got right into the singing. Much easier for me to remember when trying all the opening bars. But #1 is not as distinct and it is possible that my set is not as complete as could be. We will see. What would help is if I knew the approximate total time of piece #1 as then I could skip tracks that are significantly shorter or longer and hopefully hone in on it more quickly.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

rebroff said:


> Here's a sample of Song 1.


Gotta be this one:


----------



## rebroff (Jul 5, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> What would help is if I knew the approximate total time of piece #1 as then I could skip tracks that are significantly shorter or longer and hopefully hone in on it more quickly.


I'm sorry for my late response and that I hadn't reacted before. I just checked and the song is also as long as your finding.
I'm very happy you were able to help me out with find those 2 tracks.
Thanks very much!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

rebroff said:


> I'm sorry for my late response and that I hadn't reacted before. I just checked and the song is also as long as your finding.
> I'm very happy you were able to help me out with find those 2 tracks.
> Thanks very much!!


It was only possible for me to figure it out because I have this wonderful 28-CD set (*contents listed here*):


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If you are thinking of buying a complete Rachmaninoff set, there is one other out there with 32 CDs, the extra 4 CDs being an appendix, not additional works (*Contents listed here*):


----------

